# I still hate injecting



## Martin-Parent (Jan 31, 2012)

Aarghh it's all getting too much.  On Sunday our son's readings were 10.4 all day so we decided to test the machine on me just in case there was a fault.  Of course there wasn't but ouch that spring needle really does smart.  I could feel it stinging for a good 20 or 30 minutes afterwards and we inflict this on our poor 22 month old son between 4 and 7 times every day.  How does he cope?  

On top of that, we are injecting into his bottom as most of the time he is too wriggly to inject into his leg.  His poor bottom used to be so smooth and pure and now it is covered in red blotches, bruises and blood spots and it looks awful.  Every time, even after nearly 2 months of injecting, my hand still hovers for a split second or more before plunging the 4mm needle into his flesh.  I hate it now almost as much as I hated it 2 months ago.

Sorry for the rant but sometimes you just gotta get things off your chest.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 31, 2012)

It must be so difficult to do that to your baby...........

I assume the lancer thing is on the lowest setting..........?


----------



## Martin-Parent (Jan 31, 2012)

By lancer thing I assume you mean the spring needle?  It is on number 2 out of, I think, 6 which is what we were advised to put it on.  He doesn't complain about it anymore which makes me even more upset as he has become accustomed to the pain.  Every now and then it makes him jump, but most of the time he is fine.  We have even managed the odd night test without waking him up (we don't test at night very often).


----------



## Northerner (Jan 31, 2012)

Martin-Parent said:


> By lancer thing I assume you mean the spring needle?  It is on number 2 out of, I think, 6 which is what we were advised to put it on.  He doesn't complain about it anymore which makes me even more upset as he has become accustomed to the pain.  Every now and then it makes him jump, but most of the time he is fine.  We have even managed the odd night test without waking him up (we don't test at night very often).



If it's any consolation I have found that most of the time the lancet doesn't hurt nowadays, except if I use it on a 'new' finger, so this may be why you felt it so much be he no longer seems to i.e. he may not find it as painful as you imagine.


----------



## Bluebaldybob (Jan 31, 2012)

What lancet are you using Martin. We use the Accu-Chek Fastclix for our daughter and have it set on 1 and a half. I've used it myself to see what it feels like and compared to the first one we had its fairly pain free. Our wee one says its not sore at all when she does her BG. 
Maybe try a lower setting?


----------



## Martin-Parent (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you Northerner and Bluebaldybob.  I know that he doesn't mind the jabs anymore so I am not worried about lowering the needle length.  I think that it only goes in whole figures so we are on 1 or 2.  Sometimes 2 doesn't pierce properly so we have to go in for another jab, but thankfully this doesn't happen often.  So don't get too sidetracked with that side of my post.

The problem isn't so much with him as he is fine with the testing and fine with the injection in the "bot bot" as he calls it.  When it is time he walks around saying "bot-bot, bot-bot. bot-bot" which is very cute.  The problem is that I hate doing it and I am scared that it might become an issue for me.

Sigh... It's not easy injecting a 22 month old


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jan 31, 2012)

Martin-Parent said:


> Aarghh it's all getting too much.  On Sunday our son's readings were 10.4 all day so we decided to test the machine on me just in case there was a fault.  Of course there wasn't but ouch that spring needle really does smart.  I could feel it stinging for a good 20 or 30 minutes afterwards and we inflict this on our poor 22 month old son between 4 and 7 times every day.  How does he cope?
> 
> On top of that, we are injecting into his bottom as most of the time he is too wriggly to inject into his leg.  His poor bottom used to be so smooth and pure and now it is covered in red blotches, bruises and blood spots and it looks awful.  Every time, even after nearly 2 months of injecting, my hand still hovers for a split second or more before plunging the 4mm needle into his flesh.  I hate it now almost as much as I hated it 2 months ago.
> 
> Sorry for the rant but sometimes you just gotta get things off your chest.



I do feel for you. it feels horible when you have to inject a child 
Even though I have had diabetes many years, when my little grandaughter was diagnosed last year with type 1 as well, I found it so awful having to inject her, I said I would rather cut of my arm, just to stop her from having diabetes. it was very difficult for me.  Like your child, Grace copes with it very well, but we use her legs to inject and Rufus, the diabetic Bear, then has his injection as well. I hope it will get easier for you, and he sounds a little star already   Best wishes Sheena


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Martin. It's worth mentioning to the DSN in case she can offer you some counselling/coaching. It's always assumed you'll just get on with it but it must be twice as hard to do this stuff to your small child than to yourself.

Well done for recognising it as your problem. That takes a lot of insight.

Rob


----------



## Martin-Parent (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks Catwoman and thanks Robster.  I might contact the DSN to see if she can recommend any support.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 31, 2012)

totally feel for you, i think it must be very difficult for any parent of a diabetic child, hopefully the dsn will offer some decent advice,


----------



## Copepod (Jan 31, 2012)

Only just seen this. As others have said, finger prick tests with lancets are usually more painful than injections with needles. And, he doesn't mind all pricks. 

However, it's worth asking DSN about alternative lancets, lancing devices and sites for taking blood - there are many options, so you need a chance to try out various options - it's much better to see what a device feels like (depth can usually be adjusted) and find one that suits you and your son. 

And remember to ask about new methods whenever you meet, as different itmes are best at different ages / situations eg when he starts doing his own injections / blood tests, you'll need a pen / lancing device that fits his tiny hands, and you'll still need to supervise dose / interpret blood glucose reading, but it's all about developing and growing up. This is all a bit in the future, as he's 22 months, but other parents can probably give some ideas about ages when their children started to do things, and some now adults will remember what age they started to test / inject when they were children, although kit then wasn't as good as now!


----------



## MeanMom (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Martin

I know exactly what you mean and you are very brave to admit it

My Dad had T2 and my Mum had to inject him for the last 2 years of his life. I always looked away and would say to her 'I don't know how you do that'. 

Then almost Two years ago I find myself in the position of having to learn to inject my newly Dx (then) 11 year old. Who had heard my comments about my Mum  injecting my Dad, who had seen and heard my Dad complaing that Mum had hurt him.

She wouldn't let me do it - she still won't let me (or anyone else) inject or test her. And I realise now from reading your post that I am glad that she has taken this resposibility from me. Which makes me a little ashamed

So be proud of yourself that you are able to do this for your child, but not too proud to ask for help - please talk to your sons team about this and see if you can get some councelling - the councillors are for everyone in the family not just person with D. 

Well done you


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 31, 2012)

Martin-Parent said:


> Aarghh it's all getting too much.  On Sunday our son's readings were 10.4 all day so we decided to test the machine on me just in case there was a fault.  Of course there wasn't but ouch that spring needle really does smart.  I could feel it stinging for a good 20 or 30 minutes afterwards and we inflict this on our poor 22 month old son between 4 and 7 times every day.  How does he cope?
> 
> On top of that, we are injecting into his bottom as most of the time he is too wriggly to inject into his leg.  His poor bottom used to be so smooth and pure and now it is covered in red blotches, bruises and blood spots and it looks awful.  Every time, even after nearly 2 months of injecting, my hand still hovers for a split second or more before plunging the 4mm needle into his flesh.  I hate it now almost as much as I hated it 2 months ago.
> 
> Sorry for the rant but sometimes you just gotta get things off your chest.



It just sucks doesn't it ?  You would have it for him in an instant, I would for Mills. Having said that, from what you have written he is coping well and in some fortunate twist won't know any different in time, which is bitter-sweet.

My daughter doesn't and similar age to your son on dx. She gets her "beep beeps" done (BGs, hope not still calling it that at 18yrs - lol) and mum changes "pumpy" (hope you've guessed that's the pump!) and mum likes to obsessively check her "button" (cannula) to make sure it's ok. She too has a bit of a spotty bottom as cannulas go there for now.

DSN reminds me it will feel easier with this side of things when she self manages and independence develops and is bigger and looks less vunerable, I'm very hopeful it will and see a little of that in subtle ways now.

Do ask if there is any support from your team, it can only help


----------



## ruthelliot (Jan 31, 2012)

Hiya,
I really do empathise with you. As a vet I inject animals dozens of times a day (and have done the odd stitch up and blood test on myself/fellow vets) but when I first had to inject Ben at almost 18mths old I hated it and always did. I resent the pump less - not sure why, maybe as its only every 2 or 3 days or because we use the anaesthetic cream for that. So anyway I can imagine for someone who has never even handled needles etc it must be even worse. Your fighting the deepest most natural instinct - to never hurt your child - unfortunately our instincts fail to recognise modern medicine and realise we are keeping them alive! I suppose it's little consolation but the fact that it affects you so much is I think just a reflection of how much you love your child


----------



## Martin-Parent (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Medusa, thanks for your kind words.

Hi Copepod.  We are certainly looking at all of the up to date developments.  It is a fascinating medical world to have been suddenly thrust into.

Hi MeanMom.  Thank you for your support.  My wife and I are trying to be supportive of each other but sometimes it is difficult to see the wood for the trees.  We sat down the other night and just talked about it for nearly 2 hours which did us both a lot of good.  I will still talk to the DSN though.

Hi Hanmillmum, you are right, I guess it will get easier when he grows a little and has a bit more skin to inject into!  We are looking to get a pump but face a battle against the NHS and long waiting lists to get one (see my post in pumps section).

Hi ruthelliot.  Thank you so much.  Your reply is wonderfully and eloquently written and almost brought a tear to my eye.  I do love him very much, too much sometimes if that is possible as he was a miracle IVF baby.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 1, 2012)

Well done Martin & other parents !!     I have been T1 from an early age & wounder how my parents did the deed to me (pannel pin days).  But so so pleased they DID !!!


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 2, 2012)

Hiya Martin

Oh I feel for you.  I know how tricky it is.  They flipping wriggle don't they.  I used to have to trap Jessica between my legs to inject her but she got used to it and it was ok.  I managed her leg and arm but never her bottom.  I used to lay her on my lap, slightly pull down her nappy and she would crawl off, just couldn't do it !

Anyway you can get a contraption thing to put on the end of the insulin pump which hides the needle so whilst you are still doing the injection maybe not seeing the needle with psychologically help you.

Also maybe you can think in terms of why you are doing this.  He has type 1, nothing you can do about that unfortunately but you are doing the very thing that is keeping him safe.  Every time you inject him you are doing him a very good deed.   He can't do it himself yet so you are being his daddy and his saviour.  Its a good thing Martin not a bad thing.  Try and turn this somehow into a positive. 

I have no idea if this will help or not but I hear many stories about children with type 1 and there are a few consistent ones.   One that is a consistent story is about the age of diagnosis.  Now whilst we all know that diagnosis is pants for anyone the children that diagnosed older seem to be the ones that it hits the hardest.  Not only do the parents grieve for their healthy child, so does the child, they sometimes rebel, go into themselves, or whatever but the ones that are diagnosed young don't remember.

I know that sounds sad but they know nothing else, they are ok with who they are, they have no grieving process to go through.  I know it means they have it longer but with our help as parents we can ensure the best we can to make sure they are safe and their levels are as good as we can get them and we just do what we can.

So by you injecting your son you are helping him more than he will ever know at this age and indeed probably won't realise until he is an adult.   You are the hero in this story at the moment (as well as your son of course)


----------



## NatashaA (Feb 5, 2012)

Martin-Parent said:


> Thanks Catwoman and thanks Robster.  I might contact the DSN to see if she can recommend any support.



I know the feeling.  Although we have been injecting for almost 4 months now, we had to give a correction shot today and for a few moments Abigail's dad just froze.  Have you tried practicing on the pretend skin.  Our DSN lent us one so we could practice but also show family what to do?


----------



## Ruth Goode (Mar 11, 2012)

Its hard isnt it with their little bodies!! "Don't inject her legs" then "don't inject her arms" they are bit lumpy, "try on her tummy, oh there's no fat in there you can't inject there" so I try to inject her bum but she hate it so its back to her arms/legs!! I try to inject in different areas but they are so little *sigh* still best to inject than not at all x


----------



## mrs.pinkcat (Mar 28, 2012)

HI.  I know exactly how you feel.  My 3 year old daughter was only diagnosed with type 1 two weeks ago and I would do anything to not have to inject her four times a day.  I often end up in tears through seeing her so distressed.  Today it has taken about an hour each time to do it as she was so upset.  I would rather it was me than her so I understand totally how hard it is.


----------



## Lindyloo (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi

I feel exactly the same, my little boy is 3 and he was diagnosed this week, it is heartbreaking to make them cry, he wails, please stop hurting me mummy it's naughty, I have to stay strong whilst I'm doing it and then have a cry out of the room afterwards, I just hope it gets easier.....


----------



## Twitchy (Mar 29, 2012)

I just wanted to say to all of you parents - you're amazing. Adrienne hit the nail on the head - you are literally life savers, you face such anguish but what you are doing for your kids is giving them a future. I think you are all wonderful.

My little lad is nearly 5 & not good at all with blood, eye drops, anything medical really, he can make me feel terrible for even getting a splinter out, so I can imagine how it must be with the daily intrusions & hurts from diabetes. I was diagnosed at 11 months & what Adrienne and another mum says is right - I know no different but trust me, it's more of a blessing that way - it's just part of me.  If anything it's probably meant I'm a more grounded person than I might have been.  

My mum, who was a nurse (lucky for me! ) was my primary diabetes care giver, but she died before I ever had a proper chance to thank her for all the many sleepless nights, the worry, the care she took to help me in spite of myself. So I'm going to say this to you guys, on behalf of your kids, until they are old enough to do it themselves - Thank you, thank-you for sticking with this marathon, thank you for saving our lives, every day. Any distress caused by a jab is transient - the benefit will bless your kids for their whole lives. Hang on in there guys, you are amazing. xxx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 29, 2012)

Twitchy said:


> I just wanted to say to all of you parents - you're amazing. Adrienne hit the nail on the head - you are literally life savers, you face such anguish but what you are doing for your kids is giving them a future. I think you are all wonderful.
> 
> My little lad is nearly 5 & not good at all with blood, eye drops, anything medical really, he can make me feel terrible for even getting a splinter out, so I can imagine how it must be with the daily intrusions & hurts from diabetes. I was diagnosed at 11 months & what Adrienne and another mum says is right - I know no different but trust me, it's more of a blessing that way - it's just part of me.  If anything it's probably meant I'm a more grounded person than I might have been.
> 
> My mum, who was a nurse (lucky for me! ) was my primary diabetes care giver, but she died before I ever had a proper chance to thank her for all the many sleepless nights, the worry, the care she took to help me in spite of myself. So I'm going to say this to you guys, on behalf of your kids, until they are old enough to do it themselves - Thank you, thank-you for sticking with this marathon, thank you for saving our lives, every day. Any distress caused by a jab is transient - the benefit will bless your kids for their whole lives. Hang on in there guys, you are amazing. xxx



Couldn't agree more Twitchy. Well said. I was Dx in my 20s so can only look on in awe at parents of CWDs. You are all complete superheroes.


----------



## imtrying (Mar 29, 2012)

Sorry, I'm not a parent but I had to post on this...

I have had T1 diabetes since I was 10, so for the first at least 4 years, it was all left to my parents. 

Now I am 29 and do you know what gets my through my down times? Remembering and imagining what my mum and dad went through to keep me here in the first place.  I'd rather inject myself than anyone else, and it's easier to manage something for yourself than it is for others. 

Yet my mum went through exactly what you all are. And every day I am thankful to her for everything she did. Even now, being nearly 30, she'd still take every injection or blood test for me if she could. 

I see the helplessness in her eyes, how much she wants to take it away from me, the guilt that I've got it (wasn't her fault, but I imagine lots feel like they did something)...it's hard to see as I know there's nothing I can do to make her feel better - it's not going to go away. 

But we do appreciate it all when we grow up, and we do know how hard it must have been for you when we were younger, and always will be. I'm more bothered about my mum having me with diabetes, rather than me actually having diabetes sometimes! You will all get there. You are keeping your kids alive, and I really do appreciate that it isn't nice to do, but they will be thankful to you in the end...take it from someone who knows. 

x


----------

